# Ladies, I will hear your confessions



## AZ Jim (Jul 11, 2015)

My confessional is open now.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 11, 2015)

Red said:


> :lol::goodone:



Close the door so only I will hear of your sins.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 11, 2015)

I have decided due to lack of interest and my wanting a drink to close the confessional.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 11, 2015)

I just got to thinking some might be offended by it and I don't want that, so Father James is retired, at least for now.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2015)

Hahaha that's a great picture...father Jim ( retired)


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Hahaha that's a great picture...father Jim ( retired)



To you I am still available to take (and no doubt enjoy) your confession....come in my child and close the door.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Close the door so only I will hear of your sins.



Thanks Father, but in this case I'll just leave the door open.  :yes:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2015)

LOL...me too... raying:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 11, 2015)

Both  of you are too wise for your years.  Alas, a almost perfect plan spoiled by intelligence.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 11, 2015)

Closed? CLOSED?!? After I got all dressed up for Saturday night confession?!?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Closed? CLOSED?!? After I got all dressed up for Saturday night confession?!?
> 
> View attachment 19314




:lofl: Brilliant...


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


>



Oh!  Sure!  You giggle now, how did you know this wall here in the confessional opens to a "play room"?  Who told ya? Come on confess!!!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 11, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Closed? CLOSED?!? After I got all dressed up for Saturday night confession?!?
> 
> View attachment 19314


I'd spot ya in a second mister.  Bruce, uh...I mean....Kaitlin tried that too.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 11, 2015)

I was just gathering courage to confess my rhinotillexomania. 
Now I'll just have to live with the guilt.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 11, 2015)

:lofl: As a person with a scientific background I like the sound of that experiment but...



> Napper added, with a chuckle, that he has already been approached by people keen to participate in a study.
> "I'm actually a little concerned they're going to start mailing in samples of who knows what," he said.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh I'm sad I have lots of sins I have committed this week now I will just lay awake worrying about them 
however my scales will remind me next week :rofl1::rofl1:


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 11, 2015)

Current News and Hot Topics?  Not really.
And apparently men don't commit sins.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

Moi!? Sin?! Never!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 12, 2015)

These days my sins consist of a glass of wine... and an occasional cuss word.   Not much to be discussed..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

Bless me father for I have sinned.  It has been 45 years since my last confession.  If you think I'm going to tell you all the bad things I did in the last 45 years, you're nuts!!  :sobad:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 12, 2015)

Bless me Father for I have sinned....  BUT  I'm going to leave it to your imagination..  lol!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 12, 2015)

ME: Bless me Father for I have sinned.  Long list is read.  Priest:  Say three Hail Marys and an act of contrition my son.  Me:  OK! See ya next week Father!


----------

